# Finestres Wall, San Vicente, Huesca province, Aragon, Spain



## Catalyst (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to share some cool photos with you. I personally have never seen this place before.












They obviously want us to think that it is a naturally-formed structure, but I am sure that it is ruins of some ancient artificial wall.
There will certainly be people who will think and try to prove that it is natural and not artificial. And of course, you are free to believe anything you want. I'll just leave these pictures here for everyone. Let everyone think with his or her own head.

By the way, it also reminds me of the famous Lena Pillars in Russia (by the similar type of deterioration).








Bonus pics (also from Russia), in case you haven't seen them before:





*(Taken from "La Sibérie d'après les voyageurs les plus récents")*


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 14, 2020)

Fascinating. Reminds me of this scene from Lord of the Rings:


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 14, 2020)

Some close ups for you my Russian friend.


----------



## Potato (Dec 15, 2020)

Are there any closeups of the castle-like outcropping in the upper left of the second photo of the OP?


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 15, 2020)

Potato said:


> Are there any closeups of the castle-like outcropping in the upper left of the second photo of the OP?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMCVMjjkSrU_

Not sure what you mean but hope this will help.

By the way, the wall looks like it used to be either very thick or multilayered (it if was wall it all). It could also be some kind of dam. Don't have any other suggestions right now.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 15, 2020)

Potato means this 


I spotted it last night and felt it was in the same position, straddling the ridge, of the smaller building on the ridge nearest what is now the reservoir so was likely an older building of some kind sort of castle or hermitage type thing but were it built for defensive purposes its hardly a secure site unless the area used to be forested. There seems to ba a path up to it. Perhaps a scouring of tripadvisor could yield some on scene shots.
The reddy coppery colour staining is suggestive of something rusting or something leaching out. The lack of such staining anywhere else in these photos is szuggestive whatever it is it is possibly not natural  to this region and was brought in and left.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 15, 2020)

That kind of wall,.... very similar in Canary Islands


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F01buw34D6o_


----------



## Potato (Dec 15, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Potato means this
> View attachment 4023​I spotted it last night and felt it was in the same position, straddling the ridge, of the smaller building on the ridge nearest what is now the reservoir so was likely an older building of some kind sort of castle or hermitage type thing but were it built for defensive purposes its hardly a secure site unless the area used to be forested. There seems to ba a path up to it. Perhaps a scouring of tripadvisor could yield some on scene shots.
> The reddy coppery colour staining is suggestive of something rusting or something leaching out. The lack of such staining anywhere else in these photos is szuggestive whatever it is it is possibly not natural  to this region and was brought in and left.


Yes, thank you. That is what I was referring to. I did do some searching of images last night and couldn't find any close-ups of that spot. It looks intriguing.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 16, 2020)

The body of water is a reservoir, the Embalse de Canelles. It was constructed in 1960. Prior to that date there was no water around other than small rivers.

The construction of the reservoir caused the village of Finestres to be abandoned. This was a common occurrence in the Pyrenees area as most of the local services were situated in the valleys that became reservoirs. This left any villages in the higher surrounding mountains without schools etc. and so they became abandoned.

The Muralla Xina (or China) translates as The Chinese Wall. This was not the original name, obviously. That was 'Roques de la Vila' - Rocks of the Village (from Catalan). The remarkable wall-like structures actually continue in many rows up the valley behind those that are at the water's edge. There are a couple of constructions on the 'wall' itself - the ruins of a medieval castle and the San Vicente hermitage. The rock formations are said to be eroded limestone.



WorldWar1812 said:


> That kind of wall,.... very similar in Canary Islands



I think you'll find that's volcanic rock, not limestone.

https://viajeros30.com/2019/07/16/muralla-china-de-finestres-huesca/https://www.catalunyamedieval.es/castell-de-finestres-la-garrotxa/https://montsecdearagon.com/en/finestras/


----------



## akistoy (Dec 16, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Let everyone think with his or her own head.



According to my own head,  my own eyes and a little bit of research, these formations are not unique and not artificial. 






*Peña Lisa desde las Mellizas, Cuenca,** Spain*





*Durdle Door*
*England*





*Gulf of Vizkaya*
*Spain*





*Rock strata detail in Itzurun beach, Zumaia, Basque Country*





*Peña Lisa desde las Mellizas, Cuenca,** Spain*





*Peña Lisa desde las Mellizas, Cuenca,** Spain*





*B**asque Country, SPAIN*





*Anticlinal de la Hoz del Guadiela (or of the Tragavivos) in Carrascosa. 
Spain*​
I  lived for many years in the Spanish Pyrenees, these formations are not unusual and to assume that they are deliberate constructions means that they had some purpose. What do you believe it is?
​


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 16, 2020)

akistoy said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Let everyone think with his or her own head.
> ...



I have no clue what it used to be. The degree of deterioration is too high to make any clear suggestions.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

By the way, given that we are discussing odd ancient constructions, want to share another curious photo with you. In case you don't see it, there are remains of some stairs made of bricks on the left side (of course you may have a different opinion).

I don't remember where I found this photo (it could even be sh.net), but I haven't been able to identify the location. If you know where it is located, please tell, I would really like to know it.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 17, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> By the way, given that we are discussing odd ancient constructions,



I think it's only you discussing odd ancient constructions.


----------

